
Jesse Noller: I'm officially no longer PyCon chair - swanson
https://twitter.com/jessenoller/status/314826663462580225
======
akuchling
Since 2006 PyCon chairs have followed an unofficial pattern of chairing two
conferences and then stepping aside. Jesse chaired PyCon 2012 and 2013, so
this isn't a surprise.

(I co-chaired PyCon 2006 and 2007, and trust me: two years of conference
planning is enough for anyone!)

